# emu10k1 optical out

## shortyno1

Wie aktiviere ich den Optischen Ausgang vom SB Live 5.1 (emu10k1)?? 

Vielleicht über /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf oder .asoundrc ?

habe dts und a52 in der make.conf und mplayer+mplayer2 neu emerged 

mplayer output:

```

...

[format] Sample format big-endian MPEG-2 not yet supported 

Couldn't find matching filter/ao format!

Audio: no sound

Starting playback...

...

```

Gruss

Shorty

----------

## shortyno1

wenn ich .asoundrc=

```

pcm.!spdif {

     type hw

     card LIVE

     device 3

}

pcm.!default {

     type plug

     slave {

           pcm "spdif"

     }

}

```

habe dann :

```

mplayer2 dune.mp4

MPlayer2 2.0-712-gd3c5801 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

MMX2 supported but disabled

Cannot open file '/home/shorty/.mplayer/input.conf': No such file or directory

Failed to open /home/shorty/.mplayer/input.conf.

Can't open joystick device /dev/input/js0: No such file or directory

Can't init input joystick

Playing dune.mp4.

Detected file format: QuickTime / MOV (libavformat)

[mov,mp4,m4a,3gp,3g2,mj2 @ 0x7f5f58b957a0]multiple edit list entries, a/v desync might occur, patch welcome

[h264 @ 0x7f5f594d2ae0]illegal reordering_of_pic_nums_idc

[h264 @ 0x7f5f594d2ae0]decode_slice_header error

[lavf] stream 0: audio (mp3), -aid 0, -alang eng

[lavf] stream 1: video (h264), -vid 0

Clip info:

 major_brand: isom

 minor_version: 0

 compatible_brands: mp41avc1qt  

 creation_time: 2013-04-08 19:38:13

 encoder: vlc 2.0.5 stream output

 encoder-eng: vlc 2.0.5 stream output

Load subtitles in .

[ass] auto-open

Selected video codec: H.264 / AVC / MPEG-4 AVC / MPEG-4 part 10 [libavcodec]

Forced audio codec: hwac3

Forced audio codec: hwdts

Forced audio codec: hwmpa

Selected audio codec: MPEG audio pass-through for hardware MPEG decoders [hwmpa]

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, mpeg2, 128.0 kbit/9.07% (ratio: 16000->176400)

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1669:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card

[AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such device

[JACK] cannot open server

[AO SDL] Samplerate: 44100Hz Channels: Stereo Format mpeg2

[AO SDL] Unsupported audio format: 0xc0.

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm_hw.c:1669:(_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card

[AO SDL] Unable to open audio: No available audio device

AO: [null] 44100Hz 2ch mpeg2 (1 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

[h264 @ 0x7f5f594d2ae0]illegal reordering_of_pic_nums_idc

[h264 @ 0x7f5f594d2ae0]decode_slice_header error

VIDEO:  1920x1080  24.000 fps  1772.8 kbps (221.6 kB/s)

VO: [xv] 1920x1080 => 1920x1080 Planar YV12 

A:   0.7 V:   1.5 A-V: -0.810 ct: -0.090   0/  0  8%  1%  0.0% 0 0 

Decreasing video pts: 1.434565 < 1.476523

A:  21.9 V:  39.9 A-V:-18.070 ct: -3.935   0/  0  1%  8%  0.0% 0 0 

Exiting... (Quit)

```

----------

## shortyno1

alternativ hätte ich auch noch ne XFi Karte

```
Karte 2: XFi [Creative X-Fi], Gerät 4: ctxfi [IEC958 Non-audio]
```

----------

## shortyno1

aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

pulse

    PulseAudio Sound Server

default:CARD=pcsp

    pcsp, pcsp

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=pcsp

    pcsp, pcsp

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=pcsp,DEV=0

    pcsp, pcsp

    Front speakers

default:CARD=Intel

    HDA Intel, ALC889A Analog

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=Intel

    HDA Intel, ALC889A Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC889A Analog

    Front speakers

surround40:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC889A Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC889A Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC889A Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC889A Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC889A Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Intel,DEV=0

    HDA Intel, ALC889A Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

default:CARD=XFi

    Creative X-Fi, Front/WaveIn

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=XFi

    Creative X-Fi, Front/WaveIn

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=XFi,DEV=0

    Creative X-Fi, Front/WaveIn

    Front speakers

rear:CARD=XFi,DEV=0

    Creative X-Fi, Surround

    Rear speakers

center_lfe:CARD=XFi,DEV=0

    Creative X-Fi, Center/LFE

    Center and Subwoofer speakers

side:CARD=XFi,DEV=0

    Creative X-Fi, Side

    Side speakers

surround40:CARD=XFi,DEV=0

    Creative X-Fi, Front/WaveIn

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=XFi,DEV=0

    Creative X-Fi, Front/WaveIn

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=XFi,DEV=0

    Creative X-Fi, Front/WaveIn

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=XFi,DEV=0

    Creative X-Fi, Front/WaveIn

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=XFi,DEV=0

    Creative X-Fi, Front/WaveIn

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=XFi,DEV=0

    Creative X-Fi, IEC958 Non-audio

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, HDMI 0

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=1

    HDA NVidia, HDMI 1

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=2

    HDA NVidia, HDMI 2

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=3

    HDA NVidia, HDMI 3

    HDMI Audio Output

default:CARD=Live

    SB Live! [Unknown], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    Default Audio Device

sysdefault:CARD=Live

    SB Live! [Unknown], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=Live,DEV=0

    SB Live! [Unknown], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    Front speakers

rear:CARD=Live,DEV=0

    SB Live! [Unknown], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    Rear speakers

center_lfe:CARD=Live,DEV=0

    SB Live! [Unknown], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    Center and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=Live,DEV=0

    SB Live! [Unknown], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=Live,DEV=0

    SB Live! [Unknown], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=Live,DEV=0

    SB Live! [Unknown], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=Live,DEV=0

    SB Live! [Unknown], ADC Capture/Standard PCM Playback

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

iec958:CARD=Live,DEV=0

    SB Live! [Unknown], Multichannel Capture/PT Playback

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

----------

## shortyno1

ich habe 

```
ac=hwac3,hwdts,hwmpa,spdifac3,spdifeac3,spdifaac,spdifdts,spdifmpa,spdifthd,dts,ffaac,
```

der mplayer.conf hinzugefügt

----------

